# Best Toilet Paper?????????



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

We were using Scott TP, you know - the really thin rest area type. it sucked - but i realized that 4 rolls lasted about a month!!!!i say this because - we ran out yesterday and put a new roll of generic something or other - which is like Soft and Gentle, cheap and not linty... i seemed to have gone through a whole roll in one day! Question is: what's the best - comfort, etc. but then what's the best for the money??? i think i'd go with Scott - it's a little rough, but actually not bad at all.would love to hear your opinion!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you have to use the rough stuff you can always add a little lotion to it. This helps clean up and makes it sooooooothing.I use charmin but at work I took a bottle of lotin to keep in the bathroom.Linda


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

ewwwwwwww - no offense Linda - but i find charmin to leave sooooooooooooooo much lint that it leaves me really itchy! glad someone likes it cuz' i wondered how they stayed in business!!!


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I've been using Scott's for a long time. You are right. It last so much longer than any other brand. I can go through a roll of another brand in a day. If I start getting soar because of it I resort to baby wipes.


----------



## Paiger81 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm a Charmin gal too. I don't find any lint. Scott scares me! I don't need that additional pain after a bm!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

kleenex,but too much will clloth the toilet.


----------



## 24GordonFan (Jul 9, 2004)

So I must be REALLY cheep...







I prefer the Dollar General store brand. It's not so soft that it leaves lint, but inexpensive enough to justify the cost/use factor.


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

Flushable wet wipes saved my butt.....no matter how soft any tp is, after enough turns any tp makes me sore..


----------



## ClevelandCarl (Jul 7, 2004)

Scotts is my favorite. I use too much TP that any other brand would be gone in a day.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I use Cottenelle, but a plumber told a freind of mine that really thick toliet paper can cause clogs, said Angel Soft causes less trouble, on the other hand I want the paper thick enough (I do not care to explain why!!!)Has anyone tried Angel Soft??


----------



## auntyjay64 (Jun 8, 2004)

I use Charmin too, find it much easier on my butt. But I sometimes have to resort to baby wipes and sometimes vaseline afterwards just so I can sit down comfortably. I can't eat anything with tomatoes as the acidity really burns my butt.


----------



## shrubski (Aug 31, 2004)

I have always used Scott. I've used the Charmin, but can't justify the cost, although with IBS-D I am starting realize there ain't no such thing as expensive tp... but I agree w/ Auntjay, a little vaseline ALWAYS helps!


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

I vote for Scott, and baby wipes. S.G.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I use Johnson Baby Wet Wipes with Aloe Vera.They help cool and soothe when sore and clean when tum being silly.HugsEm


----------



## cajunlady (Aug 10, 2002)

I use whats on sale and baby wipes.Havent been back here in over a yr, its nice to be back and i hope to see some of my old friends.


----------

